# Got bloods back



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 27, 2015)

Tuesday I went to the doc to see if I have recovered from my last cycle, and my doc FORGOT to test for testosterone OR estrogen. WTF!

Anyway, after being off clomid 3 days, my FSH and LH were still very, very high.

Sorry, that's beside the point. The reason I made this thread is to give my GH results after pinning 100mcg cjc-1295 no dac and 100mcg GHRP-2.

The other day I noticed that after injecting, there re still several IU of liqid trapped between the plunger and the needle, so in reality I did not get the full 100mcg of each. One or the other was probably only dosed at 50mcg or so. I have fixed that by drawing in the least expensive compound (ghrp-2) in first and drawing in a few extra ticks to compensate for this.

All that being said, my GH levels were 31, out of a range of 0-4, an hour after injecting. 

Does this sound typical?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 28, 2015)

That's incredible!  Some of the only other bloods I've seen we 19.5 after 40 min and that was using 100mcg each cjc/ghrp2. I just can't imagine you would get a value that high at half the dose.  What kind of syringe are you using.  Do you have a pic. 




Ricky_blobby said:


> Tuesday I went to the doc to see if I have recovered from my last cycle, and my doc FORGOT to test for testosterone OR estrogen. WTF!
> 
> Anyway, after being off clomid 3 days, my FSH and LH were still very, very high.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 28, 2015)

That is an incredible score. What needle are you using


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 29, 2015)

now you just need to remove the variables of the clomid and try it with the peps alone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 30, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> now you just need to remove the variables of the clomid and try it with the peps alone



Why would clomid be a significant variable when testing gh levels?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 31, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Why would clomid be a significant variable when testing gh levels?



I just feel that by stimulating LH, FSH, and thus testosterone, all of which are tied to the endocrine system, and GH being part of the endocrine system.....just feel like it may make a difference, not sure exactly why lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 31, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> I just feel that by stimulating LH, FSH, and thus testosterone, all of which are tied to the endocrine system, and GH being part of the endocrine system.....just feel like it may make a difference, not sure exactly why lol



Not sure if I can shed some light on this or further confuse things.  There is a strong correlation between estrogen and gh levels.  This is why women can have anywhere between 60 to 120x more gh than men.  A study was done by giving men exogenous estrogen and gh levels were proportionally raised with doses.  What effect would clomid have on testing?  I'd be curious to find out.  Initially I thought lower gh levels as estrogen is blocked,  but remember it's blocked and not suppressed.  Since clomid only blocks estrogen at at the receptors, the body continues to make estrogen, and in many cases more. I have never heard of clomid raising gh so I guess I don't know.  In any case it may make some phone rethink their ai dose during a cycle and letting  estrogen rise to just below problematic levels.  I personally have had better gains using lower ai doses.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm using a 27g, 1/2" needle/ nipro (sp?) syringe. Sub q unless my belly is sore then I hit my delts.
Today I returned from Istanbul, I got a 4046 graft fue hair transplant, hoping my recovery time is sped up once I continue the peps!


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 4, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Why would clomid be a significant variable when testing gh levels?





Ricky_blobby said:


> I'm using a 27g, 1/2" needle/ nipro (sp?) syringe. Sub q unless my belly is sore then I hit my delts.
> Today I returned from Istanbul, I got a 4046 graft fue hair transplant, hoping my recovery time is sped up once I continue the peps!



You need to get yourself some insulin syringes


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, agreed


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 4, 2015)

Here


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 4, 2015)

Now that I think about it, the full 100mcg probably got injected. You just have to draw in 200mcg to push 100. Does that make sense?


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 5, 2015)

I guess what I could do for now is leave the initial air bubble in the syringe, hold it upside down to push in all the liquid.


----------



## squatster (Apr 6, 2015)

Let us know how your hair transplant comes out
Never knew istanbul was good for that


----------



## rangerjockey (Apr 6, 2015)

Been to Istanbul once, great and beautiful place.  loved the food...and I did swim in the Dardenells...went to Troy as well...


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 6, 2015)

squatster said:


> Let us know how your hair transplant comes out
> Never knew istanbul was good for that


Istanbul has the best fue surgeons for the money imo.  I paid 1.25 euro per graft, a comparable doc in the u.s would be triple that.
Google erkan demirsoy, that is the doc I used. Paid a 500 euro deposit and paid the balance in cash. Total was $5,400 for 4,046 grafts


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 7, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> Istanbul has the best fue surgeons for the money imo.  I paid 1.25 euro per graft, a comparable doc in the u.s would be triple that.
> Google erkan demirsoy, that is the doc I used. Paid a 500 euro deposit and paid the balance in cash. Total was $5,400 for 4,046 grafts



I'm a fellow Mr. Clean look a like...please let use know how you like the results! pictures would be cool...


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 8, 2015)

Will do


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 26, 2016)

Just wanted to update this thread. The hair transplant was definately a success. I will try to post pics later but 8 months later I look like a new man. I've been cycling aas too with no signs of loss or miniaturization.

I believe the use of peptides during the healing phase helped a lot too.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 26, 2016)

Before


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

Surgery looks like a success! Congrats.


----------



## monstar845935 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanxx


----------

